# Shaker Cabinet Doors



## Blackfin29 (Dec 8, 2017)

Hi All,

When you folks are doing a glue up of shaker style cabinet doors (Teak) do you use a cushion (Shock Absorber of sorts) in the groove to ensure the door doesn't rattle and allows for expansion?

If so, where do I find these little cushions?? What are they technically called? Can't even search for them since I have no idea what they are called ;-)

THanks in advance!!!


----------



## Woodtodust (May 15, 2013)

Space Balls

https://www.rockler.com/space-balls-raised-panel-door-spacers

I've never used them but here you go.


----------



## putty (Jan 1, 2014)

Rockler carries some small compressable rubber balls for that, I cant recall the name of them either.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

The rubber molding that is used to hold screen in doors and windows also works, comes in various sizes, and is much cheaper, and easier because it can be cut into longer pieces. Sometimes I use spacers, sometimes I don't.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

They are called Space Balls.

Also check out Panalign strips, which I prefer.


----------



## Monty151 (Nov 1, 2018)

For a moment there I thought "Space Balls" were a joke. LOL I stand corrected.
Great movie BTW


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

I always use space balls, unless I'm in a hurry, and can't get them. I have used really small pinches of dried silicone caulk, both work the same. They fill the space lightly so the panel/plywood doesn't shake and rattle. Yet offers plenty of expansion so your solid panels don't split.

If you use 1/4" plywood for a panel, they are almost always loose, and will rattle all the time. the Space balls will stop that right now.

Someone mentioned the line for screen jobs. One of the biggest reasons you need to replace that stuff is it degrades every year, until it's gone.

I had never heard of the Panalign strips They look like they would work.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

+1 space balls
They will drive you crazy of you are klutz like me, they end up all over the shop floor.

I prefer the Panel Barrels from Lee Valley as they don't roll as far when you drop them. 
http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=58675

The CMT Panalign strips seem even better for this Klutz, have to find some to try.

Cheers!


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

But if the panels don't shake then they aren't technically "shaker "panels. They are "stiffer "panels. Just kidding, space balls are easiest to get most places. But if painting i may also white silicone the back corners.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Teak as a medium for Shaker furniture? Aw, cmon now.


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

Panalign strips are available from sommerfeld tools for wood. That is where I get them.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> But if the panels don't shake then they aren't technically "shaker "panels.
> 
> - SMP


The United Society of Believers in Christ's Second Appearing (Shakers,) did celebrate with dance. The dance wasn't vibratory though, more like twirling about. So I guess the doors would need a girdle, to keep the parts from flying off….At least a strong rubber band, instead of tiny rubber balls.

Actually the Shakers would have readily accepted Space balls had they been available back then, they were extremely progressive in that they used whatever made the work easier, better quality, and quicker.

Tabitha Babbitt a Shaker is widely credited for the first use of a circular saw in North America in 1810. She also made the first false teeth and spinning wheel heads… Strike one for Shakers, and Women….


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

The screen tubing only degrades in sunlight. I would expect your joints would be tight enough to keep out the sunlight.


----------



## FLWC (Jul 10, 2019)

I have cut doors apart that I bought from a supplier and they were using the 1/4"x 1/4" weatherstripping you can get from Lowes or HD, cut into 1" sections.


----------

